# What type of shoes do you wear the most?



## KISKA (Mar 22, 2006)

What type of shoes to you wear the most and how much did they cost? Post a description, preferbly with a picture if possible.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2006)

if it's just every day casual, i usually wear my pumas (if they match my clothes and usually they do).







i think i paid around 80 for it.


----------



## Becka (Mar 22, 2006)

Right now, with winter its high heel boots. I have a lot of boots like this, black and different shades of brown, prolly in them 5 days a week. I will pay up to $150 Cdn. for them but prefer to look for deals all the time and pay a lot less ...

Summertime I usually run with one basic pair of black, 1" wedge slip on sandals for work, and funkier colored heels or wedge sandals w/ends.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi! I love me some converse! lol! I will wear them until I can no longer wear them! lol! I am slowly becoming an adult ( again) lol! And wearing some cutie heel sandels sometimes too. but I put the pic of my cons' because that's what I wear 99% of the time! loL! Oh and I have the navy blue shoes. I just couldn't find the pic.

Luv to you! ANyah


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 22, 2006)

something else I wanted to share..I got some arch supports from the drugstore and they made my cons even more comfortable! :clap

Yippie!

Luv AM


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 22, 2006)

My pumas(old school) or my black platform boots. In the summer-flip flops and platform/wedge sandals


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 22, 2006)

ohh and my cons run about 40-60 depending on the style.

Luv AM


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 22, 2006)

i love my wedge sandals. i wear them all the time. i think they look good with everything.


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm a sling back girl myself, although today I have on a straight pump. On the weekends it is all about a flat. I'm a "shoe-a-holic"!!! I always try to stay under $100, but that doesn't always work. 

I just bought these...






And these






I love a good loafer


----------



## Maja (Mar 22, 2006)

Now, in the winter, I practically live in my Vans.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 22, 2006)

i wear my nike shox everyday! in the summer i dont wear sneakers nly flip flops


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 22, 2006)

my vintage boots. they were Â£35 on ebay.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 22, 2006)

My leopard slippers my hubby picked out for me @ Super Target.

:icon_redf


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 22, 2006)

I wear a black leather boot(ie) that looks exactly like Becka's only ankle length. They have a kitten heel and I love them! I bought them at Mervyn's for $60.00 and I should have bought two pairs! I am super hard on shoes...so nothing $$$$$$ for me!!


----------



## mintesa (Mar 22, 2006)

i love nikes. and if its really cold i use hiking boots.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 22, 2006)

white sketchers at work everyday


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 23, 2006)

I love all shoes every kind, boots, sneakers, flats, heels. I commute in sneakers and then change when I get to work.

My favorites to wear are black boots with a 2.5 heel and pointy as hell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 23, 2006)

I love my converse too! I want the flames like Anyah has  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cant find the green ones anymore I guess, not on website. :bandit:


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 23, 2006)

also have these in brown, and those converse and this is my most commonly used shoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Mar 23, 2006)

becka i think you may be my long, lost sister! so much of what you post about your style sound just like me! uncanny!!:icon_chee


----------



## Cirean (Mar 23, 2006)

Nikes, old ones that I wear to the gym everyday. Other than those I mix it up in the fall/spring/winter but in the summer I have a pair of wedge sandals that you just can't get me out of.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm wearing mostly a pair of ankle high boots from Newport News, that cost 25$, and sometimes my old wedge sandals, of probably forgotten origin(but I'm thinking Payless.)


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 24, 2006)

vans sneekers $40 on sale

and

vans flip flops about $5


----------



## xeniba (Mar 24, 2006)

Converse, baby!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome thread!

These are my current favorite boots, they are SO comfy!






29.99$ from Wal-Mart! :icon_chee


----------



## iloveparis (Mar 24, 2006)

Since becoming a mom, I practically live in my uggs:satisfied:


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 24, 2006)

*I mostly wear my black 3 inch heel boots during the winter, and in the summer I sport trendy flip flops.*


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 25, 2006)

Boots or dress shoes with a pointy or slightly pointed toe, and a narrow and low (1-1.5") heel. Sexy, modern, comfortable, and they are appropriate for work, church, and going out! I don't even buy tall heels (3" or higher) anymore because they just hurt my ankles and I can find shoes that are just as sexy with a lower heel -- though granted I may have to look a little longer! I also avoid chunky shoes now, I think they're too young of a look for a 24-year-old professional woman who already gets mistaken as the college intern on occasion :rolleyess:


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 25, 2006)

my saucony jazz originals sneakers!! i love them so much i've worn holes on the lining..i need a new pair soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

View attachment 17281


----------



## Tesia (Mar 25, 2006)

my mary janes lol


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 25, 2006)

adidas, black doc martens (boots with steel toe) and converse till' they wear out!! in black.


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 25, 2006)

Since it seems like I'm doing nothing but work, the shoes I wear most often are a pair of hideous black steel capped leather safety shoes.

I did buy some suede cowboy boots in a sale the other day so I'm happy.


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 8, 2006)

At the moment i'm mostly wearing boots or shoes with at least a 4 inch heel and that are pointy.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 9, 2006)

Nike Shox Respond like these...I got them through our Physical Therapy Dept. for about a hundred bucks..My feet love them..:thumbsup2:


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 10, 2006)

I am on my feet about 10-15 hours day so here's what I wear........


----------



## anne7 (Apr 10, 2006)

I wear mostly flats (have them in red, brown, black, bronze, olive) slip on mocs (Kenzie printed ones, gold) tennis shoes (I have pink, green, purple, blue, multi, black, you name it!) and my Docs (backless Maryjane, wedge maryjane, basic shoe, sandal). I like to switch up my shoes all the time!


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Apr 10, 2006)

Lately, I've been wearing the ballerina looking type of shoes. I got them at Mervyns, on sale, for $14.95.

Take care,

Audra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Apr 10, 2006)

Those boots are awesome!! I hope I can find me a pair at Wal-mart. I would wear them with short jean skirts.

Take care,

Audra =)


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 14, 2006)

I live in my heels..its weird but i get callous when i wear ruber shoes but i have chucks though (pink one).

Wedges

Pumps

Round toe

Peep toe

Ballet flats

Flip flops


----------



## TRAViESA (Apr 15, 2006)

me too i love nike and recko red shoes i can work all day whit them


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 16, 2006)

*For work I wear black Hush Puppies, and when im off Imostly wear my minging Diesel trainers that im really attached to because they are sooooo comfy. They are shamefully dirty and I have tried to clean them but marks wont come out so if anyone has any cleaning tips they would be gratefully recieved!!!!!!!!https://forum.makeuptalk.com/Cocuments and SettingslindaMy DocumentsMy Pictures*

*Sorry would show a pic but cant get it to work lol*


----------



## Pauline (Apr 23, 2006)

I am currently loving wearing my Dr Scoll wooden sandals,i have them in different colors and with different heel height.I really love my addias Missy Elliot Bassline trainers.I am really looking forward to the Summer so i can wear all my sandals and paint my toe nails.


----------



## mehrunissa (May 8, 2006)

I'm addicted to flats, specially metallic leather ones (gold, bronze, etc). My favorite pair right now are these by Nine West.

I love gladiator-type sandals too, which are so great for summer.


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 9, 2006)

usually converse or mary janes when the weather is nice,boots when it's rainy/snowy


----------



## Leony (May 12, 2006)

Medium low heel, flat, sandal and sneakers.


----------



## KimC2005 (May 12, 2006)

I like my brown Diesel shoes or clogs. I live in my clogs. My bf hates them cause I wear them ALL the time


----------



## mariefrancesca (May 14, 2006)

i love to wear pumps and flats.


----------



## Arial (May 14, 2006)

I work from home so can bum around in my slippers all day.

But when I`m going out I love heels. Just as well cos I`m only the height of cheek!


----------



## michal_cohen (May 14, 2006)

sports:laughing:


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 14, 2006)

I wear alot of ballet flats but now I'm loving peep toe heels!


----------



## Liz (May 15, 2006)

my reef flip flops or uggs on my off time

my flat boots, kittne heel pumps at work


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

hot topic flats. lol.


----------



## MissGolightly (Jun 2, 2006)

I mostly wear ballet pumps...they look dressy, yet casual and are quite reasonably priced...I have alot of varied colours! Great for chasing my 18 month old son around in! Otherwise, I'll be wearing high-top converse...comfy &amp; cool looking!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 3, 2006)

Around the house I wear slippers, and in the spring/summer I wear flip-flops or sandals (w/ a slight platform since I'm short). Otherwise, I'm in tennis shoes.

I've been meaning to try a pair, but I'm already short as it is! I'll have to look into them though!


----------



## ivette (Jun 3, 2006)

usually just plain sneakers


----------



## SwtValina (Jun 7, 2006)

Summer= Flip Flops!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 7, 2006)

b/c i'm short, you'd think i'd be in heels all the time...but nope. i like flat shoes. any flat shoes. sandals, runners, etc.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 7, 2006)

welli work at a daycare so basically i wear sneakers and now i wear flip flops.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 7, 2006)

Flip flops or short-medium heels


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jun 7, 2006)

For work I wear mostly pumps and loafers. For athletic shoes, I wear Nike and New Balance. Living in South Florida, for casual wear, I live in sandals year round and have a closet full of them. I just purchased these Steve Maddens a couple weeks ago. They are super comfy, look great with jeans and shorts, and I get a lot of compliments on them.


----------



## vanillaxhaze (Jun 7, 2006)

flip flops!!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 8, 2006)

I wear slippers.. I like those with details like fake diamonds and crystals...


----------



## vballislove<3 (Jun 8, 2006)

Old Navy flip flops EVERY day now that it's warm!


----------



## Gloss Gal (Jun 8, 2006)

Haha, flip flops. California girl at heart.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 9, 2006)

Now that the weather is hot, flip flops all the time.


----------



## Maude (Jun 9, 2006)

I usually wear flats and flip-flops when it's hot outside, or else I'm in boots.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 9, 2006)

white tennis shoes mostly, Keds, Grasshopper, converse, etc. I can wear them to work, it is casual. If I wear nicer pants or skirts, loafers, ballet type flats, or Enzo flats. I dont do high heels or flip flops, too uncomfortable


----------



## wafflewoman (Jun 9, 2006)

For work...either Asics runners (can't remember the style) or Klogs blue marbled clogs.

For around town, etc. - my purple Ugg slippers, Asics 2110's, or my J Crew flip flops with ice cream cones on them, with an occasional pair of Skecher's thrown in somewhere.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jun 9, 2006)

My moms suede sandals from the 70s. I'm super picky about shoes. Also my pointy buckle boots. I'll update with pics of them later &lt;3


----------



## dreamy (Jun 18, 2006)

(mostly something blue or black.)


----------



## ilovemakeup (Jun 18, 2006)

i Wear My Bebe Sandals Or My Pink Shocks.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 18, 2006)

casual shoes. sneakers and sandals.


----------



## sexy_sand (Jun 19, 2006)

i love wearing flip flops. i wear them all the time as long as its warm here in Canada!


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 19, 2006)

I wear flip flops year round here in south TX and open toe shoes. I only wear closed toe in the gym but immediately take them off. I think my feet have gotten too comfortable with open toe/back shoes


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

I wear brown Sketcher's boots about 5 days a week (for work) and the other days I live in my Old Navy flip flops (I have about 8 or 9 pairs of them).


----------



## Donna Stewart (Jun 28, 2006)

Ballet flats. I have one really gorgeous pair of low cut black leather ones from French Sole, and several pairs of cheaper ones with varying decorations. The French Sole ones are the most comfortable, though, so I don't get much wear out of the other ones.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 2, 2006)

wedges only 2 or 1 inches


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

black diesel sneakers

and my uggs for the cold weather  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm a sneakers girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 16, 2007)

I wear my black and white converse the most. I soray painted it so it looks like various colors were splashed on it.

My pink and black vans slip on, I wear that pretty often too. I am wearing it right now, actually!


----------



## SewAmazing (Oct 16, 2007)

I wear suede or leather clogs with rubber soles for day and slingback pumps for dress up.


----------



## ivette (Oct 16, 2007)

sneakers


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

High heels. Sandals, boots, slingbacks whatever the style. It's gotta have at least at 2.5" heel. If I am incognito I wear my nike's/trainers.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 18, 2007)

I wear flip flops all summer or wedge heels and sneakers or black boots with jeans.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi,

Sneakers/trainers.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 18, 2007)

Summer/Spring: Wedges, heels, sandals

Fall/Winter: Ballet Flats and Heels


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm too embarassed to post.

They're these leather boot-looking-shoes that I bought at JC Penney for work. They even have the velcro thingie to close them.

My best friend calls them "The Sh*t Kickers!" (They're that bad...)

He even bought me the leopard pumas to wear, but these ones are sooooooooooo broken in they're like gloves. Plus I'm always in the manufacturing shop. I'd be pissed if graphite got on my Pumas...


----------



## _perfection (Oct 18, 2007)

flats!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 18, 2007)

My vans or Converse..They were about $40 each


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't live w/out my DCs, i believe they were $130

but i can't wait to get into heels though too!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 19, 2007)

Depends on what I am wearing and the season.

Casual look: Fila sneakers or flat dressier style shoe

Dress/Skirt: Heels or wedges

Shorts: Flip flops or sandals

Winter: Hiking style winter boot with traction


----------



## missroadkill (Oct 23, 2007)

flats! in all colours/patterns. I can't wear heels on a daily basis, I just can't seem to walk properly in them. lol


----------



## Bexy (Oct 23, 2007)

I live in my flip flops. I have a million pairs, different colors brands and styles. I wear a pair of Mary Jane Skechers when I work, they are awesome and my feet never hurt in them. Every once in a while I like to wear a heel or a boot.


----------



## cracka (Oct 23, 2007)

today I am wearing my black patent Jimmy Choo maryjanes


----------



## feistykitten (Oct 23, 2007)

i wear on a daily basis my pink, white and grey patent leather steve &amp; barry's sneaks.... can't be the great deal ($14.98) for such a cute pair of shoes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but for dress up i love my steve madden black leather peekaboo pumps $80.00.


----------



## nibjet (Oct 23, 2007)

converse! I have 14 different colors of them. If I'm not in those I'm wearing my Diesels.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Oct 23, 2007)

heels. mostly classic pumps. i have some peep toe pumps and platforms that i wear also. in a minute it's about to be boots, boots, boots!


----------



## katina74 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm only 5' so I'm usually wearing platforms or wedges


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 23, 2007)

Mostly High heel, or trainer then going to gym or if I travel I wear comfortable shoes


----------



## ohcloudyworld (Oct 26, 2007)

My brown Rocketdog sneakers. I'd wear boots or sandals, but I have gym almost everyday at school so that would be a bit impractical.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 26, 2007)

most commonly I wear pointed flats, or ballet flats. I have a massive range of colours and styles, including pink ones with darker pink hearts on the toes, gold, black, white, brown..

other than that it'd probably be black pointed heels of varying heights and designs for work


----------



## Anthea (Oct 26, 2007)

As I spend most mytime in male mode I wear black mens shoes for work. Now I spend 99% of my time in male mode, but I own ony 2 pairs of male shoes and I have at least 20 pairs of femaile shoes, most I have purchased over 3 years. (and thats a long story too)

My Favorite Boots are a Pair of Dianna Ferrarri black leather, almost up to my knees and they cost $200 about 6 or 7 years ago, totally cool boots and really comphy for such a high heel.

Shoes, are a pair of Target peep toes in leather 3.5- 4" heel only $40 and I can walk in them all day. Its great Target stock shoes in Size 11 (australian)

Sandles are an old pair of leather Miss shop sandles, must have had them nearly 10 years, really comphy at least a 4' heel. I wore them once when i took the garbage out, the bin (on wheels) was full of stuff and really heavy, I broke the heel and lucky I was able to repair them. What you do for a favorite pair of shoes. Won't be taking the garbage out in high heels n future lol


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 26, 2007)

leopard print pumps! i have one pair where the leopard print isnt yellow and brown its more blue and grey and theyre sooo nice. if im not wearing those then you cant beat converse :biggrin:


----------



## tristana (Jan 25, 2008)

My old Adidas Superstar, from 80's. My Classic slip-on too. It's so much comfortable:laughing:


----------



## girlie2010 (Jan 25, 2008)

my black converses


----------



## DrPepHolic (Feb 14, 2008)

_*My Puma - Rudolf Dassler Schuhfabrik - Strassentanz silver leather sneakers. *_

_*Individual Sole Puma â€ Rudolf Dassler Schuhfabrik - Strassentanz (Womans)*_

_*I would like to have a pair of edgy boots to wear regularly, but haven't found anything yet.*_


----------



## magosienne (Feb 14, 2008)

my good ol' pair of Doc Martens. i'd like more feminine boots but never found a pair catching my eyes, or my size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Feb 14, 2008)

No matter the season, the weather, or my mood I ALWAYS wear high heels. I'm reaaaaaally small (5"2) so I feel like a dwarf without my heels.

I have a millions pair lol, classic pumps, slingbacks, platforms and all of them have at least a 5" heel

I don't have a camera so I can't take pictures myself :'(












And I'm in LOOOOOVE with my YSL tributes :heart::heart::heart: (I wanted to buy the red one, but mother told me that 2 pairs was enough loool)






I don't have any flats or sneakers, I'm a high heel girl haha, I can't say that they're the most comfortable shoes but it's pretty easy for me to walk in them so...

And who cares if it's comfortable, it's so unfashionable :moa:


----------



## bCreative (Feb 15, 2008)

Right now I'm all about sneakers and flats.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 19, 2008)

90% of my shoes are flats... I wear these grey ones from Old Navy pretty often now, or these grey cheeth print flats to work. They go with whatever I'm wearing.

I really wish I could wear heels - but a. I have a wide foot b. I can't walk properly in them yet.


----------



## -KT- (Feb 21, 2008)

I love flip flops, the nice weather here allows me to wear them almost all the time.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmm... When its snowing, I wear UGG boots. Any other time I wear Coach Katelyn sneakers. They are really comfy. I have black, but I think I'm going to get the new brown ones from Coach's new collection. They are around $108. Heres a link.

Coach Official Site - KATELYN SNEAKER


----------



## love2482 (Feb 25, 2008)

At work: Coach heels

Every other time: Sandals I bought at a baseball game that have the Astros logo on them.

Yeah, I don't shoe shop much.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 25, 2008)

i usualy wear flats...

pretty much anything from dolce vita.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 25, 2008)

Boots most of the time right now, but I really love heels so as soon as the snow is gone, I'll mostly be wearing them.


----------



## markjoy (Feb 26, 2008)

My favorite work shoes are black wedge loafers. I'd post a pic, but I'm that not far up in posts yet to do so.

Since I have to wear practical, stable, closed toe shoes to work, I wish I had a bigger variety to choose from. I have to be able to move carts and computers around, but I still like to look stylish doing it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Domitilla (Feb 26, 2008)

I wear mostly:

-a pair of UGG styke boots from Superga, black with cream fake short fur in the inside

-A pair of vistorian style boots similar to these, but higher heels and some fake fur






-My doc marten's






-My TUK cherry heels






in summer I wear ballet flats or my birkenstock!






I'm kind of a shoe addicted so it's hard to me to choose between them.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 26, 2008)

lol Domitilla  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't choose!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren (Feb 27, 2008)

I have two pair of Belini pumps i just love.... about $40 each at Value City...


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmm, I not that big of a shoe person but I do love my Nike Cortes. They're so comfortable and I wish I had them in every color!!! I also wear my black and pink Addidas massager ones. They're awesome.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Feb 27, 2008)

My New Rock Boots. About $250ish. Got them when I was living in Manhatten. I've had them for alomot 3 years now and waer them like everyday! I love them sooo much, the comfiest boots ever! There black leather lace up boots with buckels and silver flames. I LOVE THEM!!! :rockwoot:







I really want another pair!


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow they sound great Angels_Decay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Feb 28, 2008)

*At the present time the type of shoe that I wear the most is the type that makes:10: my feet hurt. *


----------

